# Magic, Nikola Vucevic agree to 4-year $54 million extension



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524696859487379456


----------



## Bogg

That seems like a decent number for Orlando. After three straight seasons averaging a double-double _somebody's_ going to pay him, so it's not like they lost money locking him up early.


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524710828222971905


----------



## Diable

Seems quite reasonable if you assume he's going to go on producing the way that he has


----------

